# Romeo's weight log



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am planning on starting Romeo with some nice hard riding to help him and I get into better shape for showing.
So I am going to try to post pics in here and show progress.

Starting now:
Here is Romeo on 12-28-09


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Not really a weight thing, but here is a training log.
2-8-10
Tonight I got to the barn and Romeo and Demi came cantering over to the gate.
I look up and see Romeo do a little rear, maybe 3 ft in the air, then he does one about 5 feet in the air, and then he rears up completely straight!!!!! It was crazy! But so pretty.
And then when I was feeding them hay, I look up and see Demi kicking/bucking/jumping.
They were FRISKY!!!


2-10-10
Tonight I went up to the barn and I fed, cleaned out the water from the ice, fed the cats.
Then I went to pick out Hooves (Well, Romeo's).
Then I haltered Demi *She haltered like a PRO!*
And I think everyone knows that Demi was beat by her farrier before I got her so she is really really nervous about picking up her feet.
Well today I got her to pick up her 2 front feet. There was a bit of hesitation, but after about 5-10 minutes on one foot and just a couple of little tiny spots where she picked up her feet but slammed them right down again. I then told her, pick up your foot nice and let me hold it I will let you be. AND SHE PICKED IT UP SO NICELY!!!!!! She let me hold it for maybe a second and I PUT IT DOWN, she didn't slam it down.
Then I went to take her halter off and she didn't raise her head up at all, she just left it level.
She is learning so much so fast. She is a smart smart girl.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

3-24-10
*ROMEO:*
My mom and I wormed Romeo today. I learned a new trick to get him to keep his head down when I worm him. I put my arm right below his eye so he can't see the womer and then I shove it into his mouth and its all good!
After worming, I saddled up and we worked on the barrel pattern, guess what, even after a whole winter of not riding, he took his bit great (Even after the wormer) and he remebered the pattern, he even cantered it!
I can't be any prouder of my boy!!!!!
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥

*DEMI:*
Well, she is still lame, but the vet is going to be coming soon. She did let me pick up her sore foot and PICK IT OUT!
This mare has so much potential, I hope her leg is ok...
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

3-28-10
*ROMEO*
I went up to the barn and caught Romeo. I tacked up and we rode for about 45 minutes, he was great, took everything like he remembered it. I did find something out about him though, I have A.D.D and when I lose my focus, Romeo decides he is going to do what he wants, but when I focus on him, he is perfect!

*DEMI*
I tied Demi up today (First time I have tied her up) She stood like a champion, she stood better than Romeo does! Then I threw the saddle blanket on her, didn't bat an eyelid!


I love my horses!
I also brushed them (They are itchy from the winter coats)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I LET THE HORSES INTO THE BIG PASTURE!!!!
*Yupp* They now have grass to eat!


4-3-10
*ROMEO*
Romeo came running down the hill to me today when he saw my truck coming down the road (Makes me feel loved!). 
But anyways, I tacked him up and he took the bit like a sweet boy should *He is getting better!* And then we went on a "Trail ride" in my pasture just so he remembers, hey we can ride up past the barn without a buddy and you will be fine. THe only trouble I had was getting him trhough the little fence, but that was only like 45 seconds and then he was like "Whatever" and we had a nice little walk in the pasture.
Then we went to the arena and worked on our walk-trot-walk-whoa patterns and he did really well after he figured out I wasn't going to let him stop if he wanted to. He is such a good boy!!!!
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
DEMI
She is going to learn that when she sees my car coming down the road that means come back to the fence (She will learn soon enough!) 
But anyways, I caught her and she was a little bit not herself (But it is warm and windy, and she might be in heat) so no biggie, I tied her up adn she waited like a polite lady while I tacked up Romeo. Then I let her follow us on the trail ride and she was very good, she left me and Romeo alone and followed at a nice distance.
♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥


BOTH
I sprayed both of them with spray detangler (Romeo HATES spray, and I wasn't sure about Demi) But they both did AMAZING! Neither of them cared, so that was great.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

4-5-10
Today was training day.
I went out with my step sister and sister and I got Romeo all tacked up and we practiced barrel racing, he was a grump but he worked pretty good for me.... UNTIL he wanted to be done and he ran into my mare Demi and that caused her to freak out (While she is standing like a nice good girl) and she pulls back, gets even more scared and breaks my halter.... I did re-tie her and she was perfectly fine, but I no longer have a pretty pink halter....

Then we went to my dad's barn and I worked with PintoBean and he did really well. I lunged him at a walk/trot/whoa. Then my step sister got on Cecil and my sister walked the pony and I walked Bean. then on the way back I was like "Wait, the pony is rideable..." so I got on the pony and my sister walked Bean.
It was so much fun, I cant wait to do it again =]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, we got all the weight off of Romeo that we needed, but now I am trying to get weight back on.
Here is a picture from 4-28-10








Here is a picture of Demi letting me do 3 of her 4 feet. She is getting so much better! Before she wouldn't let me do 1!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Update 5-16-10
Romeo has gained back his weight! I think he looks really nice!








And here is Demi's progress


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Both are looking fantastic.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Thank you very much! =]


----------

